# Henley carriage clock



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Anyone any info on "Made in England" Henley carriage clocks ?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Pics*


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Pics*

Beautiful top!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Pics*

Found a similar watch here...

ANTIQUE "HENLEY" BRASS CARRIAGE CLOCK

but still no info on Henley.


----------



## mjbernier (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Pics*

All I could find is that they were acquired by Ross Group PLC in 1993 and was integrated with another division at Ross which gave them 15 percent of the clock market in England at that time. Ross Group today looks to be focued on supply chain management and no longer manufactures anything. It appears they simply disappeared from the clock business sometime during the last 17 years.

I did find a discussion on the NAWCC forum in which the participants were debating over how much English clockmaking was influenced by the French, and the Henley was described as a possibly "homaged" movement based on one from France called L'Epee. Here's a link to the discussion...not sure how much it may help, or not at all, but it does make for interesting reading.

Henley Carriage Clocks-England - National Association of Watch and Clock Collectors Message Board

Mike


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Pics*

Thanks Mike, I read that already. Not much on the www re Henley. The clock I got is working flawless so far. Mine was made for Bruford, a jeweller in Eastbourne. Called them but the sales assistant I spoke too had no clue (well, we are talking about the 80ties).

Found another (terminated) auction on ebay. In original box from a shop in Melbourne and with original receipt dated 20/8/88.


----------

